# Buck Board Bacon



## exromenyer (Oct 30, 2018)

Sure don't enjoy wishing time to pass by, but could barely wait for this to finish...Hits the smoker tomorrow...Chipotle and Black Pepper, Onion and Garlic......More pics to follow....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

That would be "Buck Board Bacon", but your pics didn't come through for me.

I just smoked some BBB today, myself.
Won't be posting it until next week.

Bear


----------



## T3660 (Oct 30, 2018)

Makes me want to start prepping for bacon making


----------



## RobCat (Oct 30, 2018)

I saw an interesting recipe come to my email from Traeger last week about applewood smoked bacon.  Sounded good but I have no idea how much 2lbs of pork belley runs.  I supposed it varies depending on your location.  I know i was happy back in Illinois to get brisket for under $3.69lb but found out here in Phoenix I could get it for $1.77lb.  So what do you pay for pork belley in your neck of the woods?


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 30, 2018)

T3660 said:


> Makes me want to start prepping for bacon making



Makes me think about giving it a try...

I'm s-l-o-w-l-y sliding smoked fare under the wife's nose.
S-l-o-w-l-y being the key here.

She discovered Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans are really good!
Glory Be!
It's possible we have a Miracle in the making here!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 30, 2018)

Glad shes getting s taste for it,Just don't out do  her at a party or you will HEAR about it!!


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 30, 2018)

RobCat said:


> I saw an interesting recipe come to my email from Traeger last week about applewood smoked bacon.  Sounded good but I have no idea how much 2lbs of pork belley runs.  I supposed it varies depending on your location.  I know i was happy back in Illinois to get brisket for under $3.69lb but found out here in Phoenix I could get it for $1.77lb.  So what do you pay for pork belley in your neck of the woods?



These were boneless pork loins and were on sale for $1.49 per pound.  Now if you are talking about pork belly, I get it from this butcher shop and for 23lbs it was like $70. That being said, the pig was running around the farm Wednesday and I picked the belly up Thursday...Can't get much better...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 30, 2018)

Concord? You know Alelover(Scott)?

Waiting to see finish on this.

Warren


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 30, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Concord? You know Alelover(Scott)?
> 
> Waiting to see finish on this.
> 
> Warren


 No, I dont know him....


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 30, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Glad shes getting s taste for it,Just don't out do  her at a party or you will HEAR about it!!



Can't SmokerJim, she's my designated driver.
The Girl doesn't even drink Tea or Coffee, let alone beer....

A drinkers dream if I ever did see one. ;)


----------



## RobCat (Oct 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> A drinkers dream if I ever did see one. ;)



And there's a bathroom on the right!  (My neighbor really knows how to butcher CCR) :D


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2018)

Well they look like loins to me, so technically they would be Canadian bacon.
But either way they look great & that sandwich looks awesome!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm with bear on this one. I can't see any pics, image tags or links, but it sounds good.

Chris


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 31, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm with bear on this one. I can't see any pics, image tags or links, but it sounds good.
> 
> Chris



Apologies for those who can't view the pics, it appears some can.  I removed them and hit the picture icon and attached them again from my media file.  


 SmokinAl
 , they are 2 - 4 lb pork loins so I guess we can call them Canadian Bacon, Back Back (that is what our Northern Friend Disco calls it) Buck Board bacon.....  I am at a loss anymore of the correct terminology to use.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 31, 2018)

Take a look under events at the Carolina gathering held in may and see what happens in your area.

Warren



exromenyer said:


> No, I dont know him....


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey, Tony! How Ya dooin?

No pictures here either.
Not initially, nor after you tried to repost them.
So apparently there is a file extension problem, or file size problem.
Your media file might use a different type of extension that isn't web friendly.
Save any pictures you'd like to post as a .jpg (Web universal), then try posting that.
No big deal, we can get you up to speed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

exromenyer said:


> Apologies for those who can't view the pics, it appears some can.  I removed them and hit the picture icon and attached them again from my media file.
> 
> 
> SmokinAl
> , they are 2 - 4 lb pork loins so I guess we can call them Canadian Bacon, Back Back (that is what our Northern Friend Disco calls it) Buck Board bacon.....  I am at a loss anymore of the correct terminology to use.....



Yup, Disco calls Canadian Bacon "Back Bacon", or you could say Americans call Back Bacon "Canadian Bacon". LOL

But Buckboard Bacon comes from the Pork Butt, AKA Pork Shoulder (Part of).

I still haven't seen any of your Pics.

Bear


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 31, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Hey, Tony! How Ya dooin?
> 
> No pictures here either.
> Not initially, nor after you tried to repost them.
> ...



Ok, I tried again.  I took them with my Galaxy S8 android phone.  I emailed them to myself, saved them to my laptop and they all say "JPEG" so it should work.  I also uploaded them to my media into an album and attached them to this thread that way... Other than that, I'm unsure what else to do.......


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't know why, but I can see the photo's just fine!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

554126]20181030_103650 by exromenyer posted Oct 31, 2018 at 10:06 AM

If I click on "Reply" I get this (above).
That's the closest I can get to seeing the pics.

Bear[/QUOTE]


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 31, 2018)

Still no pic's for me Tony.
Probably too big. Or maybe an administrator block.
That would explain why Al can see them, and the rest of us are in the dark. :confused:o_O

Not a problem, I believe you.


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 31, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Still no pic's for me Tony.
> Probably too big. Or maybe an administrator block.
> That would explain why Al can see them, and the rest of us are in the dark. :confused:o_O
> 
> Not a problem, I believe you.



I am just not sure.  They are all jpeg's taken with my phone and I have posted other pics on the forum the same way.

Can't imagine why they would be blocked, they are all beautiful!!!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 31, 2018)

No pictures here either..weird.

Isn't there a post limit you need to hit first or some thing? Hopefully Al can fix it, I'd like to see them!


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 31, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> No pictures here either..weird.
> 
> Isn't there a post limit you need to hit first or some thing? Hopefully Al can fix it, I'd like to see them!



Gave it another shot.....


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pictures are there now, and boy does it look good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

exromenyer said:


> Gave it another shot.....




Yup---I can see them now!!
Hallelujah--I can See!!!---I can See!!
Mighty Tasty looking Canadian Bacon.
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2018)

Ha you did do it  :D  Great looking BBB haven't tried that yet.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 29, 2018)

looks great!


----------

